
Why Have VPNs Not Gone Mainstream? - Learn2win
https://medium.com/@andreheinemann/whats-the-point-of-net-neutrality-and-why-have-vpns-not-gone-mainstream-83ae4703e61e
======
cphoover
because it can sometimes needlessly add a layer of redirection? also there is
an issue of trust... If we can't trust an isp who says we can trust a vpn?

